# looking to build a solar kiln



## rkevins (May 18, 2010)

Hello all
I am thinking of building a solar kiln to dry lumber, I have looked a many plans online and wanted to ask if anyone had built one and if so what plans have you used or if you have some of your own to share.
Thanks
Kevin


----------



## grub32 (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't have experience with them, but I found this one here and you might be able to talk to this guy.

Solar kiln

If you make one, post. It so we can check it out,

Grub


----------



## georgia (Feb 1, 2011)

I talked to a wood turner the other day that told me he has been using his microwave with good results . I think he just makes game calls and pens.


----------



## rkevins (May 18, 2010)

thanks grb32 that is the post I have looked for, georgia I forgot to mention I wanted to dry long lumber but I have wanted to tru the microwave for small stuf…thanks to both of you


----------



## Leonard5 (Jan 10, 2011)

I haven't built one yet but i am also looking into it. I was going to try and use a solar fan for circulation. Maybe the glass from a big screen tv.
Leonard


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

try to look at this there is some good idea´s 
http://www.woodscience.vt.edu/about/extension/vtsolar_kiln/

and you can see other different way of doing it on you-tube

good luck
Dennis

Ps you can use a green house as well


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Dennis beat me to the recommendation to check the link from my favorite institution of higher learning. You may also want to look for Daren Nelson on this site. HE sells plans, but the impression I have gotten is that his customers have been very happy.


----------



## Scsmith42 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hands down, the solar kiln design from Virginia Tech is usually the best option. Gene Wengert (acknowledged U.S. kiln drying expert) participated in the design, and I have heard nothing but good things about these kilns.

VT offers a class in kiln drying using a solar kiln, and it is an excellent course and worth investigating further if you want to get into kiln drying. There is a lot of science involved, especially if you dry more difficult species such as oak.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

See woodweb.com, Gene Wengert is the host and has mucho info on kilns on the site, along with the correct ways to use them.


----------



## Paul_Steiner (Jan 20, 2011)

+1 for this kiln I have seen it up close and seen the lumber, good stuff.


----------



## Paul_Steiner (Jan 20, 2011)

http://www.woodscience.vt.edu/about/extension/vtsolar_kiln/
Oops I mean this kiln


----------



## reberly (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a modified Virginia Tech model I built 10 years ago modeling the one my great uncle built 40 years ago. They work well, but they take some getting use to. Colorado State has some great free info on construction and operation.
Rich


----------



## tnwood (Dec 13, 2009)

Just recently Wood Magazine posted a free plan on line from their June 1994 issue. Search the Wood Magazine site for solar kiln and you will probably find it.


----------

